# Danger Zone bloodline????



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Is danger zone bully or apbt bloodline bc I met a lady with some apbt dogs that had dz in them today at a show.This show was Adba and the dogs were 40-55lbs or so lean built far from big bones or stocky.I know I've heard Dz being a older bloodline not sure how far back it fo but I've also seen and heard of some bullies with it in them.Just wondering about the blood line how far does it go and come from as well as how good is it?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

go to the little search bar in the middle of the screen,type in dangerzone blood.it'll give you some insight.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is more of a catch dog line bred to to be large and athletic. The Swoggers dog are bred from this line. And last year swoggers lil miss kim was the top ranked ace or weight pull dogs. I wouldnt consider it bully but it not a game bred type dog either. So to each their own but the dogs work like crazy...


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

welder said:


> go to the little search bar in the middle of the screen,type in dangerzone blood.it'll give you some insight.


Ok thank you


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> It is more of a catch dog line bred to to be large and athletic. The Swoggers dog are bred from this line. And last year swoggers lil miss kim was the top ranked ace or weight pull dogs. I wouldnt consider it bully but it not a game bred type dog either. So to each their own but the dogs work like crazy...


Oh ok thanks I know I've seen some bullies with that bloodline.But thatnks again for that info are they like the size of american bull dogs or just more bulkier dogs? Imma check that feed Rudy just posted


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I woukd guess a 65 pound dog the miss kim dog is smalk lower 40 maybe. Not huge dog but good sized for sure.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I do believe the swoggers dog are mixing I. More of the wilrox sorona stuff now to balance out the blood..


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

DZ been washed out by the Bully fad and bigger is better mentality, some good folks breeding sturdy catch weight but I personally wouldnt run them.. I've seen one bitch ran when I lived in NC but couldn't keep up or produce the same results as the two males I had at the time. Sturdy but didn't have the right mind.


----------

